# Electric smoker safe for deck?



## dtsdowntosmoke

Hey everyone. As usual, I have a very basic question. 

I live on the 3rd floor of a 3 floor apartment building and have a wodden deck on the back. I have a Masterbuilt 30" electric fridge style smoker and wondered if it would be safe to use on the deck. I have used it 6 or 7 times at my parents house, but have never really taken the time to see if it got really hot on the outside. 

I have a 5.5 pound butt and wanted to do it early tomorrow. I have moved everything away from the smoker so it's about a foot away from everything. 

Sorry if it's a dumb question. I would just prefer not to burn our building down. 

Thanks,

BB


----------



## s2k9k

BB, you will be fine. I have seen a lot of pictures on here with MES's on wooden decks.

Tomorrow hold your hand about 4" away from the smoker and I bet you won't feel any heat at all.


----------



## linguica

If there is any question, just place the smoker on a piece of cement backer board or concrete garden pavers. Will help with grease drips also.


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke

Thanks guys. I guess I'll get a q view going in the AM.


----------



## smokeusum

Your wooden deck would have to get fairly hot to spontaneously combust without a flame or heat w/an accelerant present... You should be safe to about 500f+ without an accelerant - just make sure it's not against the siding of the building ;)


----------



## linguica

If your a renter, don't take risks with your security deposit for a grease stained deck. IMO


----------



## michael ark

For drips get a oil drip pan from autozone ect.. Mine costed me $12 . I have my gosm and 2 lp tanks on it.  Get a welding blanket to put around it if you are super paranoid. Smoke on bb


----------



## aneura

I use a MES 30 & 40 side by side on my wood deck; smoking weekly for a couple years now :)


----------



## pgsmoker64

My MES is on the back porch right next to my WSM - which is on a fire mat.

Bill


----------



## dls1

Linguica said:


> If your a renter, don't take risks with your security deposit for a grease stained deck. IMO


That's a good point. As a renter you should also check your lease and also check with the landlord or property manager. Most apartment complexes completely ban charcoal cookers such as Weber kettles, and many also ban gas grills on wooden decks. Some ban cooking of any nature, including smoking, on the decks. Also, your neighbors are very close. A few might appreciate the smell of the smoke, but many may not, especially during warmer months when their windows are open.


----------



## nutzio

like others have said check w/ landlord 1st

my MES 30  resides on my wooden deck when I am in the zone, no issues what so ever w/heat transferred to wooden floor ( Ihave checked, had the same concerns as you)


----------



## dward51

Home Depot and Lowe's carry fiber cement "Grill Pads" made to protect wood from grill heat (and grease drips).    I have a round one under my WSM.  They run $29 to $39 depending on size you get.  These things are fireproof.  I've had a section of fully lit charcoal pop out of one of my WSM vent holes onto mine before with no effect.

http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-G...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.URhh-PJglqA













095247417001lg.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## capndonkey

I agree with "Check with your Landlord first."  I lived in an apartment building for several years, and I got a small electric grill, no gas, no charcoal.  My lease said no gas or charcoal grills of any kind, so I figured I was good to go with an electric grill.  I was wrong.  Within a week of it being on the deck, before i ever fired it up, I received a letter asking for it to be removed.  I went to the leasing office and explained that it was neither gas nor charcoal, and was told that they didn't allow grills of any kind, so as to "respect the air around your neighbors".  Reeked of BS to me, and I mentioned as such, stating that the paper lease I signed had no such clause.  I was politely warned to remove the grill a second time, and I figured Smoked Meat vs Homeless was a pretty one-sided battle.

Check first, smoke second.  Safe bet.


----------



## dward51

CapnDonkey said:


> I agree with "Check with your Landlord first."  I lived in an apartment building for several years, and I got a small electric grill, no gas, no charcoal.  My lease said no gas or charcoal grills of any kind, so I figured I was good to go with an electric grill.  I was wrong.  Within a week of it being on the deck, before i ever fired it up, I received a letter asking for it to be removed.  I went to the leasing office and explained that it was neither gas nor charcoal, and was told that they didn't allow grills of any kind, so as to "respect the air around your neighbors".  Reeked of BS to me, and I mentioned as such, *stating that the paper lease I signed had no such clause.*   I was politely warned to remove the grill a second time, and I figured Smoked Meat vs Homeless was a pretty one-sided battle.
> 
> Check first, smoke second.  Safe bet.


If it ain't in writing, it don't count.  How is that any different from sitting your George Foreman grill on a table on your deck?  Or a coffee maker, etc... (all just electric elements).


----------



## chef jimmyj

I live in a Second floor Apt with an MES 40 on the Wood balcony. No Problems...I did ask and my complex limits 2nd and 3rd floor apts to Electric only and I was the first tenant EVER in the apt's 30 year existence to request to use a Smoker. I had to pay to have a 20A GFI installed but that was no big deal. So far I have had " Hey do you know what's Burning? " questions from the upper and lower neighbors but no complaints, that I know of, to or from management. Since Grills are allowed, Gas or Charcoal 1st floor only, I find it hard to believe that management would say this guy or that girl is not allowed to cook outside because someone else does not like the smell. I do try to limit my smokes to no more than 1 a week, mostly less, and try to pick days that are supposed to be Windy...JJ


----------



## dad of four

Just a thought... How much does 1 lb of cooked PP cost?  $2, $3, ??

How about every 2nd, 3rd, 4th smoke you package up a pound of PP and give it to your neighbor?

Cheap Insurance, if you ask me!


----------



## old sarge

dad of four said:


> Just a thought... How much does 1 lb of cooked PP cost?  $2, $3, ??
> 
> How about every 2nd, 3rd, 4th smoke you package up a pound of PP and give it to your neighbor?
> 
> Cheap Insurance, if you ask me!


Now there is a plan!


----------

